# Is HDR Photography Profitable?



## Brick (Mar 29, 2011)

We're about to find out!  16 of my favorite HDR's will be up at this restaurant/coffee shop/bar for the next 3 months.  If I break even on the cost of the frames, I'll call it a success :mrgreen:


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2011)

Neat! Good luck with getting some sales


----------



## Provo (Mar 29, 2011)

You will do just fine not sure about how much you are asking for the images. But I would definitely say is profitable I recently sold my 1st image and if you wanted to break it down into the cost.
Here's a recap 

Taking the image $0 dollars
printed the image myself at my job using a fiery rip workstation connected to a rastek large format printer=0 
mailing& shipment in a circular tube with insurance $22
total money earned back $150

The image was sold to someone who works or co owns a place in South of the Border Dillon SC
image size 24x36

But let's talk beyond that I will give you the example of Trey Ratcliff  he has never taken a photography class he actually began taking
images 5 yrs ago and because of his passion for it he is now reference as the HDR king by some. So in a profit state it has brought him
sponsors,travel,lodging, gear etc.. But most important is not just hdr you can take a really good standard image let's say birding if you can manage to sell it
then it's profitable even if it's a little money.

The future is High Dynamic Range and 3D images

Good subject discussion and that image example you posted here looks good within itself. Goodluck & keep us posted on the sale.


----------



## mishele (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck!!! Please let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 29, 2011)

Any type of photography CAN be profitable. I think a better title would be "Is MY photography profitable?". Clearly the owner or manager of the shop was impressed enough to allow the images to adorn his walls, so I'd guess you are off to a good start. :thumbup:


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 29, 2011)

How did you approach the restaurant owner or vice versa? Did you take a portfolio of work in with you, or framed examples? Did he/she find you online?


----------



## Brick (Mar 29, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> Any type of photography CAN be profitable. I  think a better title would be "Is MY photography profitable?". Clearly  the owner or manager of the shop was impressed enough to allow the  images to adorn his walls, so I'd guess you are off to a good start. :thumbup:


 
Ha! This is very true, as Provo mentioned above he's profited from it (kudos to you!) and Trey Ratcliff has _certainly_ profited from it.  So the only question now is, will I?


Provo,  I definitely agree.  I think the future will be in digitally enhanced  media (like 3D and HDR and who knows what else).  I live in Arkansas  which is generally the last place any sort of trend hits and I've  started to notice flyers for business, prints in local restaurants  (other than mine), and even shots in a local high end contractor's home  listings that are HDR.  It's been slowly gaining momentum for the past  few years, I'll be interested to see where it goes from here.

		mortovismo - the restaurant I have the shots in  has local art rotating in and out so they use an online application  form on their website.  Just submit a bio and a few low-res shots.  I'm  not sure how other places do it.


----------



## Provo (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Brick how about advertising commercial real estate hdr that is picking up 
I even thought about jumping in on that with some trials call them freebies to get my feet wet


----------



## Brick (Mar 30, 2011)

Provo said:


> Hey Brick how about advertising commercial real estate hdr that is picking up
> I even thought about jumping in on that with some trials call them freebies to get my feet wet


 
A friend of mine works for the high end contractor I mentioned early, and they pay someone to photograph their properties so I know there's a market for it - although I'm not sure how big the market is. 

I thought about doing the same but eventually decided against it.  Having a full time job while trying to finish up a degree gives me very little time to shoot as it is.  I'd hate for the only shooting I do to be of things I don't care about.  Maybe one day if I have more time I'll look into it.  If you end up finding your way into it I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## user3977 (Mar 30, 2011)

can i ask how much yall pay for frames? you mentioned if you can break even on the cost of frames. i have seen that posted before. what is it that makes the frames so expensive? i make my own frames and well i guess that is why i am puzzled by the cost of them. i have never bought a frame other than the cheap 12x16 $4 frames at walmart for show flyers to show in the shop.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2011)

user3977 said:


> ........ what is it that makes the frames so expensive?...........



Markup.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 30, 2011)

Other than HDR, indoor panoramic can be very desirable too. I was visiting my old landlord who had been very nice to me. I offered to take some photos of her rental property and did a few panoramic shots. She didn't know how I did it, but was very happy that she has "professional" looking photos to show. I just used my point and shoot and stitched the images together. Imagine the volume of business if this were to pick up. One image for each room, but each image replaces a whole bunch. I say this can be very lucrative as well.

Now think about panoramic HDRs.....


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 31, 2011)

There's a service in my area called Mouse on House that involves taking 360 degree panoramas of every room in a house and stitching them together with links overlaid on a floorplan of the house.  The charge is around $250 or so.  It started out being really popular, but I hardly see anyone using it anymore.  On the other hand, I saw one instance recently where someone took well-staged HDRs of the house, and it sold in about at week.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> ...............Now think about panoramic HDRs.....



Like this?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 31, 2011)

480sparky said:


> user3977 said:
> 
> 
> > ........ what is it that makes the frames so expensive?...........
> ...


 
Wood isn't cheap either, or the process it takes to learn how to make a frame.


----------



## Brick (Mar 31, 2011)

user3977 said:


> can i ask how much yall pay for frames? you mentioned if you can break even on the cost of frames. i have seen that posted before. what is it that makes the frames so expensive? i make my own frames and well i guess that is why i am puzzled by the cost of them. i have never bought a frame other than the cheap 12x16 $4 frames at walmart for show flyers to show in the shop.


 
Making your own frames is definitely an option, however you need to have some fairly expensive saws (which I don't have), paint, brushes, and you still have the mounting hardware, mat, glass and all the time it takes to assemble all that to consider as well.  If you cut your own mats you can save some money but to do a decent job you'll need to spend a few hundred dollars on mat cutting equipment.  Also, I used mostly 16x20 images so my frames were 21x29 - can't really find a frame that large at walmart, and definitely not for $4.  You can find large frames at Hobby Lobby but even if they're running 50% off you'll pay $18 without the mat.  I ended up using frames from IKEA, they're only $20 each including mounting hardware, glass, and mat.  The sizes are a little odd but $20 each was definitely the cheapest option I could find without having to do a ton of work myself.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 31, 2011)

Grats on the exhibit, I hope you sell a ton of pictures!


----------



## user3977 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brick said:


> Making your own frames is definitely an option, however you need to have some fairly expensive saws (which I don't have), paint, brushes, and you still have the mounting hardware, mat, glass and all the time it takes to assemble all that to consider as well.  If you cut your own mats you can save some money but to do a decent job you'll need to spend a few hundred dollars on mat cutting equipment.  Also, I used mostly 16x20 images so my frames were 21x29 - can't really find a frame that large at walmart, and definitely not for $4.  You can find large frames at Hobby Lobby but even if they're running 50% off you'll pay $18 without the mat.  I ended up using frames from IKEA, they're only $20 each including mounting hardware, glass, and mat.  The sizes are a little odd but $20 each was definitely the cheapest option I could find without having to do a ton of work myself.


 
well i started in woodworking and went into photography from there so i have the equipment. I have a 48" mat cutter and love hobby lobby when they do the %50 off mats. i noticed yesterday the frames are not bad but i can not see paying what they ask for the way some of the frames look. the biggest issue i have is finding good glass that is not to expensive. the mat cutter is not hard to use and i would suggest getting one even if you do buy the frames it would save some money making your own mats.


----------



## myshkin (Apr 1, 2011)

good luck with the sales. It sounds like a good way to be seen. Hopefully for you the restaurant is busy 

I have started selling prints of HDR. As someone mentioned any type of photo can sell as long as someone wants it bad enough to pay for it


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Brick said:


> Making your own frames is definitely an option, however you need to have some fairly expensive saws (which I don't have), paint, brushes, and you still have the mounting hardware, mat, glass and all the time it takes to assemble all that to consider as well.  If you cut your own mats you can save some money but to do a decent job you'll need to spend a few hundred dollars on mat cutting equipment.  Also, I used mostly 16x20 images so my frames were 21x29 - can't really find a frame that large at walmart, and definitely not for $4.  You can find large frames at Hobby Lobby but even if they're running 50% off you'll pay $18 without the mat.  I ended up using frames from IKEA, they're only $20 each including mounting hardware, glass, and mat.  The sizes are a little odd but $20 each was definitely the cheapest option I could find without having to do a ton of work myself.



$20 is a good deal but I would want to know where the mats come from. They probably are not archival (acid free) and need to be replaced   Still would be a good deal. However, frames are easy to make with nothing more than a screw driver and in under 3 minutes. What I've always seen and used myself for photo shows were section frames available at all art and craft stores. If you really can't stand the aluminum type, there used to be wooden ones that were quite nice although more expensive. Those must still be available.

Picture glass is quite cheap if purchased from a glass store. I wasn't any good at it myself but plenty of friends cut their own and saved even more by getting large sheets.

Mats are easy to cut with a cheap mat cutter such as this:  Handheld Mat Cutters: Deluxe Pull Style   Up to what size you can cut a good mat will depend on how steady and smooth you are. For larger ones, I use the board mounted type of cutter. Although it seems expensive for 1 show, it pays for itself when you show regularly. Also I got my mat board in large sheets from a frame shop.

The only other thing needed is the tape. Make sure it is archival (acid free) like the mats. You don't want a buyer to come back to you in a couple years because your print has developed spots or discoloration of some sort. Wouldn't be very good for your reputation.

As far as HDR being profitable, I would say no more or less than any other photography. Art in general is a non profit business except for a lucky few. May you be one of those. I wasn't with photography but I always broke even or a bit better so I kept showing 

What cut does this restaurant take?

Last but not least, congrats! Showing your work is a great feeling even if you don't make money.


----------



## Brick (Apr 1, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Brick said:
> 
> 
> > Making your own frames is definitely an option, however you need to have some fairly expensive saws (which I don't have), paint, brushes, and you still have the mounting hardware, mat, glass and all the time it takes to assemble all that to consider as well.  If you cut your own mats you can save some money but to do a decent job you'll need to spend a few hundred dollars on mat cutting equipment.  Also, I used mostly 16x20 images so my frames were 21x29 - can't really find a frame that large at walmart, and definitely not for $4.  You can find large frames at Hobby Lobby but even if they're running 50% off you'll pay $18 without the mat.  I ended up using frames from IKEA, they're only $20 each including mounting hardware, glass, and mat.  The sizes are a little odd but $20 each was definitely the cheapest option I could find without having to do a ton of work myself.
> ...


 
The IKEA mats actually are acid free surprisingly enough.  And I did pick up some acid free tape as well.

I did consider cutting my own mats but I don't plan on doing this often so I would have ended up spending quite a bit of money up front that probably wouldn't have paid off in the long run.  This process took *a lot* of time as it was.  And I was very fortunate that spring break was last week so I had the week off from teaching to do all this, I can't imagine how much longer it would have taken if I had built the frames, cut the mats, etc.  It was definitely worth paying just a little extra to not have to deal with. Since this isn't my profession I don't really have to worry about trying to cut down my costs to pull in a profit.  All said I'm out $500, maybe $550 including frames, mats, prints etc.  So even if I sell nothing it's not the end of the world - I still have the day job :thumbup:

The restaurant charged a flat $25 for the use of their walls and that's it.

And thanks!  It is a good feeling, even if I do lose money on the deal. :mrgreen:


----------

